# Configuring Windows updates: 32% complete



## TechGuy

So I've got this server that has four Windows Updates waiting to be installed. If I try to install them (or even one), the installation completes and asks to reboot. After reboot, I get the message "Configuring Windows updates: 32% complete." It sits there, at 32%, for about 45 minutes before rebooting and showing the same message again. It then says that the update failed and it is reverting the changes. After a total of 1.5 hours, I can log in again. That's probably the most frustrating thing -- it takes me 90 minutes each time I try something new to fix the issue.

I've uninstalled the antivirus (AVG). I've tried downloading the updates manually. I've deleted the SoftwareDistribution folder. I've probably tried other things that I can't think of at this late hour. 

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TechGuy

Forgot to mention that it's Windows Server 2008 R2 64-bit with SP1.


----------



## ckphilli

I had this happen with Windows 7 once Mike. It needed something that wasn't installed(can't remember what) to continue the update. Surely you've peaked at the event logs. Check this out too: http://blog.mpecsinc.ca/2012/01/stuck-at-configuring-windows-updates-do.html


----------



## TechGuy

Some more data -- the WindowsUpdate.log is attached.

Also, I downloaded and ran the Update Readiness Tool. The CBS log showed no errors.


----------



## TechGuy

ckphilli said:


> I had this happen with Windows 7 once Mike. It needed something that wasn't installed(can't remember what) to continue the update. Surely you've peaked at the event logs. Check this out too: http://blog.mpecsinc.ca/2012/01/stuck-at-configuring-windows-updates-do.html


Yeah, I came across that in my searches, but it actually doesn't work in this case. I'm looking at the screen that's in that screenshot, but CTRL+ALT+DEL does nothing.


----------



## dvk01

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...to-install-on-server-2012?forum=winserver8gen



> * To alleviate this problem on *Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012
> based systems*, please export and delete the following registry
> value, reboot your system and then re-/attempt the update:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WINEVT\Publishers\{e7ef96be-969f-414f-97d7-3ddb7b558ccc}/
> 
> This is the supported method to resolve this issue (and as others have
> noted above, this works). This occurs when servers have been upgraded
> from 2008R2 to 2012 (or WinVista to Win8). The key is being carried
> over in these scenarios and not being set to the proper value. We're
> investingating why this occurred but deleting the key and rebooting the
> system will resolve the problem. If you see something otherwise, please
> let me know.


----------



## dvk01

My post above might not be relevant to that server

try 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2993651

then 
these failing updates might not be needed on that server
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2800095
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2908783


----------



## srhoades

Maybe give this a try?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821


----------



## TechGuy

Sounds promising. I'll give that a try if I get the chance.

I just tried http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2993651 and restarted, but now it's not coming back online. (I'm working remotely.) Keeping my fingers crossed that it's just doing something in the background, but it's been 20 minutes now and I'm getting nervous. Might have to call the customer and work from their location tomorrow. Grrr...


----------



## TechGuy

The restart problem this time was caused by a bad RAID driver update. Got that fixed now.

kb947821 installed OK and restated without delay. Just tried kb2800095 and I'm stuck at 32% again. :-(

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuy

Correction: I'm stuck on kb2800095 at 32%


----------



## TechGuy

Just found this... will give it a try in an hour, when the server finishes rebooting. 

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...80070005/65cd6abf-fa9e-4e95-9bcd-54dbf65fdcaa


----------



## TechGuy

Found that I can use "Remote Process Explorer" on another server on the network to kill the TrustedInstaller process, which pushes past the 32% message and takes me to a login. I installed and updated MalwareBytes, but the scans show clean. Darn.


----------



## TechGuy

Well, I'm calling it a night. Ran sfc /scannow and came back clean.

KB2908783 shows as "Pending" under Windows Update -> Show update history. Can't seem to get it to give up. During reboots, it just sits at configuring updates until I kill TrustedInstaller remotely. Ugh.

I've opened up a ticket with Microsoft ($300!!!) and will see if they can figure out anything other than reinstall.


----------



## srhoades

TechGuy said:


> Well, I'm calling it a night. Ran sfc /scannow and came back clean.
> 
> KB2908783 shows as "Pending" under Windows Update -> Show update history. Can't seem to get it to give up. During reboots, it just sits at configuring updates until I kill TrustedInstaller remotely. Ugh.
> 
> I've opened up a ticket with Microsoft ($300!!!) and will see if they can figure out anything other than reinstall.


I didn't think Microsoft charged for installing updates and service packs.


----------



## TechGuy

Not for personal computers, but they do for servers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## srhoades

Any update? Curious minds want to know...


----------



## TechGuy

We had to wait to schedule more downtime with the customer, and I'm expecting it to take place this evening. Microsoft had asked is to start up to recovery and run a command to revert and pending charges. I'll copy and paste that from a computer and report the results soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## downtime

Have a look here.
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jjameson/ar...ror-0x80244019-after-installing-wsus-sp1.aspx
I searched for WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194 KB2908783 and that seems to be a good match. Same entries in his logs.
I've had a couple of these mysteries on a 2008 standard machine and they've been a ***** to track down.


----------



## TechGuy

We don't have WSUS installed on this server (or network), so that article didn't apply in this case.

This evening, Microsoft had us boot to recovery mode and then run this from the command prompt:

DISM /image:C:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions

(where c:\ is the current drive letter for the installation -- it probably won't actually be c: in recovery mode. More like g: or f: )

Anyway, that ran and gave us an Error 5. They had us reboot anyway and then Windows came up to the "Configuring Updates... Reverting Changes..." message. After that, all of the updates installed properly. Everything looks swell now. I guess that command was worth $300.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Mike....:up:


----------

